# How to change a website link name



## Matrix1999

How to you change the name of a website link for emails and forums? Example: change http://www.techguy.org/ to click here  or helpful site. Anyone know how to do this trick


----------



## mike5532g

Click here


----------



## brendandonhu

Are you asking how to do this on the forums, or on your own website?


----------



## Matrix1999

For the forums.


----------



## brendandonhu

PHP:


[URL=http://techguy.org]Click Here[/URL]


----------



## Matrix1999

brendandonhu, Thank You 

mike5532g,
There is ten thousand comedians out of work and you're one of them...


----------



## Matrix1999

mike5532g,
I did not look at the link you gave me and it was very helpful. My bad  
Sorry about that. :up:


----------



## brendandonhu

Welcome


----------



## JohnWill

You can also just click the Link icon on the Post Reply screen, you type the name for the link in the first prompt, and paste the link into the second box. It'll also pick up the name for the link if you highlight it in a message.

I typed Rules here, then highlighted it and clicked the link icon (globe with a link on it). Does most of the typing for you.


----------

